# Άλλο το αμερικάνικο, άλλο το βρετανικό: subway και άλλες τέτοιες παγίδες



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

Για τις πάμπολλες λέξεις (και λεξικές μονάδες και εκφράσεις) των βρετανικών αγγλικών που έχουν διαφορετική σημασία στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά έχουν γραφτεί βιβλία ολόκληρα και έχω δύο απ' αυτά τουλάχιστον. Υπάρχουν επίσης μερικές δεκάδες σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο. Η σχετική σελίδα της Wikipedia δεν έχει ακόμα την πληρότητα που θα περίμενα. Δεν έχει, για παράδειγμα, τη λέξη που έγινε η αφορμή για να ανοίξω το νήμα: το subway.

Η ταινία είναι βρετανική, το subway της ταινίας αναφέρεται σαν underpass, το βλέπουμε και το ξαναβλέπουμε, τα πάντα συμβαίνουν εκεί εκτός από τον βιασμό της Μπελούτσι, και κάποια στιγμή κάποιος λέει τη μαγική λέξη subway. Ευκαιρία για τεστ, λέω. Πάω λοιπόν και κοιτάζω σε σελίδα με πειρατικούς υπότιτλους. Οι τρεις στους τέσσερις έλεγαν κάτι για «τον υπόγειο» και μόνο ένας είχε «υπόγεια διάβαση».

Ας μαζέψουμε εδώ τις (λίγες, ευτυχώς) λέξεις και εκφράσεις που είναι μπανανόφλουδες για τους μεταφραστές, κάτι σαν τις ψευτοφίλες κι αυτές.

Δείγμα εγγραφής:
*subway* = (ΗΠΑ) υπόγειος (σιδηρόδρομος) | (ΗΒ) υπόγεια διάβαση, υπόγεια πεζοδιάβαση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2011)

check & bill & note

Checked, noted and billed, Nickel? :)


----------



## unique (Apr 26, 2011)

Subway
Subway entered English in the 19th century as a combination of the English prefix sub- (from Latin sub, "under, below") and way.

An underground way, such as a passage for pipes or a tunnel for pedestrians, is a subway (1825).

An underground railway (including the rails, the train, and the tunnel itself) was first called a subway in 1904 in the United States. In England such a system is called an underground or a tube. Πριν πολλά χρόνια, κατά τη διάρκεια μιας σύντομης παραμονής μου στην Αγγλία, άκουγα να επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς το "tube". Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε..


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 26, 2011)

Πράγματι, στην Αγγλία και συγκεκριμένα στο Λονδίνο το λένε tube. (Του Λονδίνου είναι και ο μόνος αστικός υπόγειος σιδηρόδρομος της Αγγλίας. Διάφορα "metro" όπως Midland Metro, Tyne and Wear Metro, Manchester Metrolink είναι υπέργεια). Στη Γλασκόβη όμως το λένε Subway.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

Να βελτιώσω λοιπόν τη σχετική εγγραφή :):

*subway* = (ΗΠΑ, Γλασκώβη) υπόγειος (σιδηρόδρομος) | (ΗΒ) υπόγεια διάβαση, υπόγεια πεζοδιάβαση.
[ΣΗΜ.: Ο υπόγειος σιδηρόδρομος στα βρετανικά αγγλικά είναι _underground railway_, κν. _the tube_.]


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

*bill* λογαριασμός κ.ά. | (ΗΠΑ) χαρτονόμισμα (ΗΒ = banknote, note) | (ΗΒ) λογαριασμός εστιατορίου (ΗΠΑ = check).

Έχουμε και τη διαφορά ορθογραφίας ανάμεσα σε αγγλικό cheque και αμερικάνικο check (αν και στα travellers cheques νομίζω ότι οι Αμερικανοί αλλάζουν μόνο τα –l– και έχουμε travelers cheques).


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2011)

sweet= καραμέλα στην Αγγλία
candy= καραμέλα στην Αμερική
Πρόσφατα είδα στο αεροπλάνο το Λόγο του βασιλιά κι η Έλενα Μ.Κ. ρωτάει σε μια σκηνή ένα παιδάκι would you like a sweetie? δηλαδή θέλεις μια καραμελίτσα; που ο υποτιτλιστής είχε μεταφράσει θες ένα γλυκό; (αδύνατο στη φάση εκείνη της ταινίας).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 27, 2011)

*pants*: ΗΠΑ trousers, HB underwear


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2011)

SBE said:


> sweet= καραμέλα στην Αγγλία
> candy= καραμέλα στην Αμερική
> Πρόσφατα είδα στο αεροπλάνο το Λόγο του βασιλιά κι η Έλενα Μ.Κ. ρωτάει σε μια σκηνή ένα παιδάκι would you like a sweetie? δηλαδή θέλεις μια καραμελίτσα; που ο υποτιτλιστής είχε μεταφράσει θες ένα γλυκό; (αδύνατο στη φάση εκείνη της ταινίας).


 Και γενικά η μετάφραση του candy ως γλυκό είναι ένα άλλο μεταφραστικό λάθος. Όταν ρωτάμε κάποιον αν θέλει candy, συνήθως του προτείνουμε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, π.χ. καραμέλα, σοκολάτα, και όχι γενικώς και αορίστως "γλυκό".


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2011)

Εμένα άμα με ρώταγαν αν θέλω ένα γλυκό θα περίμενα πάστα, γαλακτομπούρεκο και λοιπά τεμαχισμένα, όχι σοκολάτες και καραμέλες 
Και μαι που πιάσαμε τα γλυκά...

pudding :στην Αγγλία το επιδόρπιο (κάθε είδους), στις ΗΠΑ η κρέμα τύπου άνθος αραβοσίτου Γιώτης

mortuary: αγγλιστί το νεκροτομείο, αμερικανιστί το γραφείο τελετών

fanny: αμερικανιστί τα οπίσθια, αγγλιστί το αιδοίο. Εδώ κι αν δεν έχω ακούσει διάλογο με παρεξηγήσεις μεταξύ αμερικανών και άγγλων για ένα τσαντάκι από αυτά που τα φοράνε οι τουρίστες γύρω από τη μέση τους. Ο ένας μίλαγε για fanny bag κι ο άλλος νόμιζε ότι ο πρώτος τον βρίζει.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 27, 2011)

boot: ΗΠΑ η μπότα, ΗΒ το πορτμπαγκάζ


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εδώ κι αν δεν έχω ακούσει διάλογο με παρεξηγήσεις μεταξύ αμερικανών και άγγλων...


Δική μου περίπτωση παρεξήγησης στην οποία ήμουν μάρτυρας ήταν ένα «I'll knock you up», και το _fag_. :inno:
Αλλά αυτά παλιά. Τώρα με το Χόλιγουντ οι αμερικανισμοί είναι διεθνείς, ενώ (λόγω νετ κλπ) κι οι βρετανισμοί διαδίδονται ευκολότερα.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 28, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> boot: ΗΠΑ η μπότα, ΗΒ το πορτμπαγκάζ


 
Το οποίον πορτμπαγκάζ, στις ΗΠΑ είναι trunk, αν θυμάμαι καλά από τις γκανγκστερικές ταινίες!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 28, 2011)

Δεν ανακαλύψαμε και τον τροχό!!! :laugh:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...meanings_in_British_and_American_English:_A–L
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...meanings_in_British_and_American_English:_M–Z


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

Μπράβο, αυτές είναι πολύ καλές συλλογές. Να δώσω και τους τίτλους των βιβλίων που έχω και που σε κάποιους τομείς είναι εξαιρετικές συλλογές λεξιλογίου.

_Mighty Fine Words and Smashing Expressions: Making Sense of Transatlantic English_ (Orin Hargraves)
_British or American English?: A Handbook of Word and Grammar Patterns_ (John Algeo)
_Divided by a Common Language: A Guide to British and American English_ (Christopher Davies)

Η βιβλιογραφία της Wikipedia περιλαμβάνει και το άγνωστό μου:
_American English, English American: a Two-way Glossary of words in Daily use on Both Sides of the Atlantic_ (Anthea Bickerton) 

Θυμίζω ωστόσο ότι ο τροχός που θέλουμε να ανακαλύψουμε είναι οι διαφορές που γίνονται πεπονόφλουδες (ή μπανανόφλουδες). 
:)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2014)

Για όποιον είναι συνδρομητής τής Microsoft (MSDN, MAPS), η απόλυτη αντιστροφή της διαισθαντικής αντιστοίχισης:


English = αμερικανικά αγγλικά (en-us)
English International = αγγλικά κοινοπολιτείας· κυρίως βρετανικά αγγλικά (en-uk)

ΥΓ Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον nickel, που μια ζωή του λέω πως πλέον όταν λέμε «αγγλικά» εννοούμε τ' αμερικάνικα. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον nickel, που μια ζωή του λέω πως πλέον όταν λέμε «αγγλικά» εννοούμε τ' αμερικάνικα. :twit:



Νομίζω ότι μια σωστή απάντηση πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη, με σοβαρή έρευνα, τα αγγλικά που διδάσκονται στα σχολεία και τα φροντιστήρια.

Βάζεις ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα μαθητών ηλικίας γύρω στα 15 να γράψει ορθογραφία με λέξεις όπως colour, centre, theatre, practise, advertise, catalogue, traveller. Επαναλαμβάνεις το τεστ μετά από 6 χρόνια, όταν είναι μικρότερη η επιρροή του σχολικού βιβλίου και μεγαλύτερη η επιρροή του ίντερνετ. Και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα.


----------



## Severus (Jul 17, 2014)

> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fanny


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Severus said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fanny


Χρήσιμη η συναναφορά. Το γελοίο είναι ότι τα δύο μεγάλα αμερικάνικα λεξικά (Random, Heritage) δεν περιλαμβάνουν καμιά προειδοποίηση για τη διαφορετική σημασία της λέξης στο απέναντι νησί του Ατλαντικού. Τα βρετανικά λεξικά περιλαμβάνουν και τις δύο σημασίες. Μάλλον σκέφτονται σαν τον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δείγμα εγγραφής:
> *subway* = (ΗΠΑ) υπόγειος (σιδηρόδρομος) | (ΗΒ) υπόγεια διάβαση, υπόγεια πεζοδιάβαση.



Το underpass φυσικά παίζει και στο ΗΒ, μην ξεχνάμε τον ύμνο...


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2014)

...
*nickel* = (ΗΠΑ) κέρμα των 5 σεντς (και στον Καναδά) | νικέλιο | ποσότητα μαριχουάνας αξίας 5 δολαρίων (αργκό) | 
η 5η τροπολογία του Συντάγματος (αργκό) | κέρμα του ενός σεντσιού (απαρχ.) *||* 

(ΗΒ και λοιποί αγγλόφωνοι) νικέλιο

On the nickel - Tom Waits






After the bills left and right, we're left with small change, right?


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

Many have met their fall in some of these. Taken for a ride...
So, do the math(s) first, or else it'll be curtains.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

*US State Department Creates Illustrations Depicting Differences Between British And American English *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

(συνέχεια - 2):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

συνέχεια - και τέλος:


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2016)

Ε, αφού έβαλαν το underground, ας βάλουμε κι αυτό.


----------



## Lefki (Jun 10, 2016)

Το flat μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως apartment ή condo (< condominium), όπου apartment είναι το διαμέρισμα που νοικιάζεις και condo το ιδιόκτητο. _I live in an apartment_ σημαίνει πως ζεις στο νοίκι. _I live in a condo_ σημαίνει πως είσαι ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματός σου. Αυτή η διάκριση ζει και βασιλεύει στο αμερικανικό Midwest.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2016)

Ακούω γύρω μου επίσης να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο apartment και στη Βρετανία, ακόμα και σε αγγελίες ενοικίασης διαμερισμάτων. Κόλλησαν από τους Αμερικάνους, προφανώς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 11, 2016)

Αχ, τι μου θυμίζετε, τις λίστες αυτές τις διάβαζα και τις ξαναδιάβαζα μικρός, πριν καν αρχίσω να κλίνω προς τα βρετανικά αγγλικά. (Βέβαια, τότε δεν ήταν τόσο μεγάλες και εξαντλητικές· τις βλέπω τώρα και τρομάζω, αν και ξέρω ότι πρέπει να ασχοληθώ κάποια στιγμή.) Και φυσικά μόλις μάθεις καλά τις διαφορές, αρχίζουν οι εξαιρέσεις και τα ψιλά γράμματα... Όπως ότι οι λέξεις _schedule_ και _diaper_ υπάρχουν στο βρετανικό λεξιλόγιο, αλλά συνήθως προφέρονται ελαφρώς διαφορετικά. Ή ότι η λέξη vacation παραμένει σε χρήση στη Βρετανία, με την αρχική στενή σημασία της από την οποία προήλθε η ευρύτερη αμερικανική: τα κενά μεταξύ των τριμήνων/περιόδων (terms) του νομικού/δικαστικού έτους, και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις των ακαδημαϊκών τριμήνων. Οπότε εκεί που οι βρετανικές διακοπές σημαίνουν και α(ρ)γία ημέρα, οι αμερικανικές σημαίνουν και εκκένωση (της έδρας), διάλειμμα.

Και φυσικά έχουμε το φορμά της ημερομηνίας, στο οποίο η διάκριση δεν είναι τόσο απόλυτη όσο δημιουργείται κάποτε η εντύπωση ότι είναι. Στην Αμερική ο μήνας παρέμεινε μπροστά από την ημέρα αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιες εξαιρέσεις, ενώ στη Βρετανία μετακινήθηκε πίσω από την ημέρα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αλλά κάποιες εφημερίδες, μεταξύ άλλων, τον βάζουν παλιομοδίτικα μπροστά. Στον Καναδά, βέβαια, αμφιταλαντεύονται λίγο, όπως με τόσα άλλα πράγματα.

Κάτι που δεν βρήκα στις λίστες... Ποιες λίστες, είπατε;



nickel said:


> Για τις πάμπολλες λέξεις (και λεξικές μονάδες και εκφράσεις) των βρετανικών αγγλικών που έχουν διαφορετική σημασία στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά έχουν γραφτεί βιβλία ολόκληρα και έχω δύο απ' αυτά τουλάχιστον. [...] Η σχετική σελίδα της Wikipedia δεν έχει ακόμα την πληρότητα που θα περίμενα. Δεν έχει, για παράδειγμα, τη λέξη που έγινε η αφορμή για να ανοίξω το νήμα: το subway.


Πλέον έχει καταλόγους σε ξεχωριστές σελίδες, φαντάζομαι με αυξημένη πληρότητα σε σχέση με πριν. Το _subway_ είναι εκεί, και μάλιστα με ξεχωριστή αναφορά στη Γλασκώβη.

Όπως έλεγα, λοιπόν, δεν βρήκα στις λίστες το _train station_, που έχω διαβάσει σχόλια από Βρετανούς ότι είναι εντελώς αμερικάνικο.* Αυτοί βέβαια προτιμούν το _railway station_, που με αφήνει με την απορία για το ποιος ξεκίνησε το _R.R. Station_. Το βλέπω χρόνια τώρα ως μετάφραση σε οδικές πινακίδες για τον σιδηροδρομικό μας σταθμό αλλά το έχω ξαναπετύχει μόνο σε ένα άλλο μέρος: σε βιντεοπαιχνίδι Πόκεμον για το Παιχνίδι Αγόρι Χρώμα (πριν ρωτήσετε, το δικό μου ήταν τιρκουάζ).

Το _frosting_ με μπέρδεψε, γιατί το είχα για βρετανικό (με αμερικανικό αντίστοιχο το _icing_) αλλά μου βγήκε στη λίστα για τους αμερικανικούς όρους. Οι πηγές που παρατίθενται εκεί δεν φαίνονται να συμφωνούν ξεκάθαρα.

Ως πεπονόφλουδα, το _public school_ νομίζω ότι είναι καλή, αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά προκύπτει. (Βέβαια η σπανιότητα συμβάλλει και στην αυξημένη πιθανότητα λάθος μετάφρασης.) Το _gas_ είναι σαφώς συνηθέστερο, αλλά πόσος κόσμος θα το μπερδέψει;

* Μάλλον εδώ, σελίδα που σχετίζεται με αυτό το άρθρο τού BBC. Έχω και το αντίστροφο, εδώ.



nickel said:


> *bill* λογαριασμός κ.ά. | (ΗΠΑ) χαρτονόμισμα (ΗΒ = banknote, note) | (ΗΒ) λογαριασμός εστιατορίου (ΗΠΑ = check).



Ελαφρώς διαφορετικό, αλλά το _handbill_ χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα ή έχει αντικατασταθεί από τα _pamphlet_, _leaflet_ και _brochure_; Ξέρει κανείς;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2016)

Spoiler






nickel said:


> Για τις πάμπολλες λέξεις (και λεξικές μονάδες και εκφράσεις) των βρετανικών αγγλικών που έχουν διαφορετική σημασία στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά έχουν γραφτεί βιβλία ολόκληρα και έχω δύο απ' αυτά τουλάχιστον.


[Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή δεν είναι νοηματική η γλώσσα τους, όπως η τρισχιλιετής δική μας όπου σημαίνον και σημαινόμενο είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα, κι επειδή δεν μαθαίνουν Αρχαία Αγγλικά στο γυμνάσιο, ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν με τη μία τη σημασία των λέξεων χάρη στην ετυμολογία τους, ασχέτως της σημερινής τους χρήσης. Συγγνώμη, έχω τραυματιστεί βαθιά από τον διάλογο για τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά στο γυμνάσιο. Με συγχωρείτε για το ξέσπασμα. Συνεχίστε.]


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 25, 2017)

Here’s the BBC’s styleguide on Americanisms, and how not to use them.

Μια παράγραφος είναι, αλλά έχει μερικά που δεν αναφέρθηκαν στο νήμα.

Περισσότερα από τον οδηγό του μπιμπισί εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2022)

Οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι πάντως κυκλοφορούν συχνά βιβλία με την ορθογραφία της κάθε χώρας. Χωρίς καμιά άλλη διαφορά.


----------

